# attempted procedure



## alices

Please help, one of my ER Dr.s has stated he attempted a closed  reduction of a rt hip prosthesis dislocation but was unsuccessful, can I code this and put 52 on it? or should I send it back for more information because that is all he says in my ED course on the medical decision pg..thank you, alice


----------



## keke74

Hello Alice, yes you can code the attempted procedure with the 52 modifier applied.


----------



## Mojo

Hi Alice,

A complete procedure can be billed whether successful or not.

When a procedure is considered to have failed (expected results not achieved), the procedure is coded as performed. If the usual work of the procedure was not reduced or eliminated, I would not use modifier 52.

I know some ED providers have a policy of not billing for unsuccessful procedures that will be repeated by a specialist on the same date of service.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*Is it documented?*

Yes, you can bill a procedure that is unsuccessful - IF - Big, Red, *IF * it is documented.

If ALL the ED physician has written is a brief statement that he tried a closed reduction without success, then I would argue that is not enough documentation to support billing the procedure. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

